# The fluffs and I got in a car accident



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

To start off- we're all okay now.
I was hanging out at my mom's house with the fluffs yesterday. We gave Kadie a bath and then decided to take Schatzi to the groomer to get shaved. So we all loaded up into my moms car ( she insisted on driving) and off we went. Anyway I don't know how it happened but all of a sudden BAM! This car turned out of nowhere into the street we were driving on and my mom tried to make a left turn....
I was holding the fluffs tight and since I had my seatbelt on, I only ended up hurting my back. My mom on the other hand hit her head really hard on the side window. The driver of the other car cut his nose pretty bad and went to the hospital. They took my mom as well, because she blacked out while they had her on the stretcher. They wanted me to go too, but I had the little fluffies so I told them I would come in later. Kadie and Schatzi were a little shaken up but were just fine.
I had several people that actually came up to me and asked me if I wanted them to take my babies off my hands while I dealt with everything, but I was too scared that someone would just take them and leave in all the commotion  
Anyway, my mom is fine, they released her last night, the fluffies are fine and my back still hurts


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

thank goodness you are both okay :grouphug: :grouphug: I think it's time for a doggie carseat though. I know I'm getting one. I didn't realize how scary an accident could be until someone posted pics on here and said a carseat saved their pups life. Please tell your mom to feel better and hugs to you and the poochies!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that you and the pups are ok!!!! :grouphug: How scary?!?! I need to get Maggie a car seat, too!! They are a great invention! I'm holding out till we decide if, we need the double car seat or not.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

So sorry to hear about the car accident, but it's really good to know you are all okay. :grouphug: That had to be scary. Coco loves her car seat. It was one of the best investments we've made besides Coco herself. :biggrin:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the accident... around the holiday everyone drives like maniacs... it's scary really! I'm glad to hear that everyone is okay!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-scary! I'm so glad everyone is okay now!! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh NO!!! So glad it wasn't worse than it was!! WHEW! Though the good samaritans were likely just that and were just trying to help...I think you were wise to keep your babies close by you... I'm sure they were shook up and being with 'mama' would help them be calmed.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw man.. glad everyone is ok... i hope you feel better. This is one of my biggest fears... having an accident with my 2 pups in the car.... especially cause i'm the driver and then they would be in their car seat... I cant hold them both...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank goodness you are ok! That is scary. When my first malt, Bijou was a baby we were in a car accident with him in the car...but we were all ok. Now I use a car seat though! I'm glad you and everyone involved are all ok!


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Phew, I'm glad you're all okay! Car seats sound like a good idea. I didn't know you could get double ones. Anyone know where?


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

I am glad you are all okay!!! That is scarey! :grouphug: 


What kind of car seats do you all have???

Robyn, Lucy & Nosy Cozy


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Glad to hear everyone is ok. Hope you had your back checked out. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> To start off- we're all okay now.
> I was hanging out at my mom's house with the fluffs yesterday. We gave Kadie a bath and then decided to take Schatzi to the groomer to get shaved. So we all loaded up into my moms car ( she insisted on driving) and off we went. Anyway I don't know how it happened but all of a sudden BAM! This car turned out of nowhere into the street we were driving on and my mom tried to make a left turn....
> I was holding the fluffs tight and since I had my seatbelt on, I only ended up hurting my back. My mom on the other hand hit her head really hard on the side window. The driver of the other car cut his nose pretty bad and went to the hospital. They took my mom as well, because she blacked out while they had her on the stretcher. They wanted me to go too, but I had the little fluffies so I told them I would come in later. Kadie and Schatzi were a little shaken up but were just fine.
> I had several people that actually came up to me and asked me if I wanted them to take my babies off my hands while I dealt with everything, but I was too scared that someone would just take them and leave in all the commotion
> Anyway, my mom is fine, they released her last night, the fluffies are fine and my back still hurts [/B]


Oh how scary! I'm so sorry about your injuries! Thank goodness you are mostly ok. And the fluffs, too.

I don't know what to do about a carseat. I have tried several kinds and Ollie just flips about being tethered. Not sure what to do....


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry about your accident Stacy. Bummer! Glad no one was seriously injured and hope your back is okay. Did you get your back x-rayed or scanned?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, :new_shocked: sounds like a bad one. I'm so sorry but I'm glad you are all ok :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm thankful that you are all fine :grouphug: . Dogs that are not restrained in the car are a real danger . Sarah


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooohhh goodness! :shocked: i'm glad everyone is ok...now... :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Glad to hear everyone is ok!


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

Please, please make sure you go to the hospital and get your tests done. A lot of times victims of accidents don't go to the hosiptal because they feel "OK", but have sustained major injuries. The adrenaline and other chemicals prevent you from noticing that you are indeed hurt. Make sure you get that back checked out. Best wishes!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:smheat: Blessings for you and your Mom and fluffbutts...Thank Goodness all is ok. I think you need to get to the hospital within 24 hours of the accident? Please get checked, ok?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Please go to the hospital and get looked at. Especially since your back is hurting!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your replies! 
I haven't gone to the doctor yet but I will hopefully tomorrow. My back is starting to get worse so I definetly need to go.
As for the car seat- I've been looking around but I hate those big bulky ones, theres just no way I can fit those in my car and still have space for other stuff. What does everyone else use?
I just keep thinking what if I was driving and the fluffies were just sitting on the seat? They would have hit the windshield


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Thank you everyone for your replies!
> I haven't gone to the doctor yet but I will hopefully tomorrow. My back is starting to get worse so I definetly need to go.
> As for the car seat- I've been looking around but I hate those big bulky ones, theres just no way I can fit those in my car and still have space for other stuff. What does everyone else use?
> I just keep thinking what if I was driving and the fluffies were just sitting on the seat? They would have hit the windshield [/B]


This is what we have.
http://apparelandaccessories.petedge.com/D...-Pets-ZX545.pro

I "think" I got mine at Pampered Pup in West Palm Beach.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so thankful your doggies were not hurt. Please please look into something to restrain them in the car though. I can't tell you how important this may be one day.

Also I am glad you Mom seems alright but worried about your back. Please get seen by a doctor and get it documented.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Glad to hear you all are alright! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That is really scary! :shocked: Glad you and fluffs are okay!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh I am sure glad everyone is ok, I think you should really get your back checked out though.
That must have been very scary for you all Stacy :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! Glad to hear everyone is doing okay.

I have a car seat from Petsmart. If you don't want a big bulky car seat, they also make special car seat harness for dogs too... never saw or heard of anyone using this, but they do have a Maltese pictured. GW Little has a good selection, and you can look there, and then maybe find the same thing cheaper.

Link to just the vest 

Link to Car Seats

Glad to hear you're okay, and hopefully when you go to the doctor, they find that you are just sore. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OH NO!!! :new_shocked: Wow I am so sorry that you were involved in this accident! I hope that you feel better soon and your mom too. If I may say though, it is really important to never EVER drive in the car with the babies in your lap, passenger seat or driver's seat.... you never know what could happen. I say this because last year my friend was driving with her little yorkie in her lap (i know it's a totally different situation bc she was driving w/ the baby in her lap) and someone rear ended her and her airbag deployed, killing her puppy instantly... Ever since that happened, Luci gets strapped in safely in my black Celltei carrier. It's totally safe. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: FEEL BETTER!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, what a scare that must have been!!

I am so glad all of you are alright. :grouphug: 

Please do go to the doctor. Sometimes you don't feel the after affect until much later.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I am so thankful your doggies were not hurt. Please please look into something to restrain them in the car though. I can't tell you how important this may be one day.
> 
> Also I am glad you Mom seems alright but worried about your back. Please get seen by a doctor and get it documented.
> 
> ...


I echo Melanie's sentiments.

If you don't want to get car seats, then PLEASE consider a harness that you can connect to your seat belts at the very least. I have never taken the pups in the car without restraints.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I am so glad that it didn't turn out as bad as it could have and happy to hear that your mom is OK. Yes, car seats are the best. I used to have two seperate car seats but although Pacino loves the car rides Ralphie gets a bit anxious. 

So I got the "My Buddy" car seat for two from Petedge.com (they show a pic of two dogs and a cat in it and I now believe that because it is a good size) and they both have plenty of room in it and now because Ralphie sits with Pacino he doesn't get anxious anymore!! They actually just lay down next to one another or sit next to each other and look out the window. I have an SUV and it is high enough for them to see out of the window so it is a great size!

The "My Buddy" car seat was the best investment for them that we made. They love it and we love it!! 

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie* 
*This is the pic of what I have except we got ours in black.
*


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so thankful all of you are OK - you have much to be thankful for this Christmas :innocent: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

What did the dr say about your neck and back?.........Yes I'm assuming you did get in to be seen today. I hope you are feeling better, your mom too. :grouphug: 

Now how to figure out how to put a car seat in the van still have room for four teens, my walker, my scooter and occasionally my mom. Oh yeah and DH who is driving. I'm glad we aren't going away for the holidays so I have a few days to figure this out.


----------

